# BLOCKS: 64445 (sciatic) & 64450 (saphenous)



## mkndevh@msn.com (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello! Fairly new to anesthesia coding. Can anyone tell me if 64445 (sciatic) & 64450 (saphenous) can be billed together? documentation? guidelines? TIA


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 8, 2017)

"According to CCI data, there are not any CCI conflicts for this code."

64450 Injection, anesthetic agent; other peripheral nerve or branch  

64445 Injection, anesthetic agent; sciatic nerve, single  


There is not a NCCI code conflict with the two codes being reporting together. The documentation would have clearly display two separate injections, the indications for both, and the names of those specific nerves being blocked.


----------



## mkndevh@msn.com (May 31, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

